
Teach Yourself Logic 2020:A Study Guide [pdf] - butterthebuddha
https://www.logicmatters.net/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/TeachYourselfLogic2020.pdf
======
dieselerator
tl;dr Teach Yourself Logic 2020: A Study Guide by Peter Smith

This book discusses what I would describe as "formal logic" or philosophy. In
my opinion that is for those interested in pure math or philosophy. This book
is a study guide but not a text book. In other words you are not going to
learn this kind of logic from the study guide.

My guess is many programmers and engineers would be better served first
learning what I call "symbolic logic" or "digital logic". It is not hard to
learn. I taught myself from a book. However, I think it would be more
interesting and more fun to take a class, given the opportunity.

~~~
gabyc17
What book did you read?

